# souci avec firefox



## mademoisellecha (25 Novembre 2006)

Parfois durant la navigation un pop-up d'ouvre par dessus ma fenetre firefox et je ne peux pas le fermer.
on peut lire dessus qu'il y a des restes de contenus de sites pour adultes auxquels j'ai accédé     et me raconte je sais pas quoi à propos de DriveCleaner... qu'est ce donc ?
Jsuis obligée de forcer firefox à fermer plusieurs fois dans le dock pour que ca parte, impossible de m'en débarasser... 
Si c'etait une sorte d'alerte systeme ca n'apparaitrait pas comme pop up firefox donc jcomprend pas.

Ca le fait également sur le mac de mon copain  

quelqu'un pour m'aider ?


----------



## robzebot (25 Novembre 2006)

Salut, DriveCleaner serait un virus ou quelque chose d'assimil&#233;. Sans doute un javascript.
Passe un coup de ClamXav dans ta Biblioth&#232;que.


----------



## divoli (25 Novembre 2006)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Parfois durant la navigation un pop-up d'ouvre par dessus ma fenetre firefox


Commence déjà par bloquer les pop-up; barre de menu / Préférences / contenu / bloquer les fenêtres pop-up. Mais ce n'est pas toujours efficace.




mademoisellecha a dit:


> et je ne peux pas le fermer.


Tu dois avoir une fermeture "à la Windows" sur le pop-up (une croix en haut à droite)




mademoisellecha a dit:


> on peut lire dessus qu'il y a des restes de contenus de sites pour adultes auxquels j'ai accédé


Rhooooo ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








mademoisellecha a dit:


> et me raconte je sais pas quoi à propos de DriveCleaner... qu'est ce donc ?


Certains pop-up diffusent des messages alarmistes pour abuser les utilisateurs. C'est clairement un message publicitaire, n'en tiens pas compte.


----------



## mademoisellecha (25 Novembre 2006)

mais en faisant une recherche sur google je tombe effectivement sur un drivecleaner comme un simili virus  j'essaye ClamXav.


----------



## divoli (25 Novembre 2006)

Non, tu es certainement tomb&#233; sur un pop-up pour ce logiciel.

Il suffit de lire leur argument commercial qui s'en apercevoir.

Extrait:

*"You surf adult related sites.*
While you browse websites you might see adult related sites or just receive pornographic content."

*Many files are stored on your hard drive.*
Stealth files are downloaded to your hard drive without your permission. 

*These files show what sites you have visited.*
These files leave tracks of your online behavior and even compromise your credit card information. 

*DriveCleaner eliminates them all!*
Simply deleting these files is not enough. DriveCleaner really gets rid of the evidence! "

Cela ne te rappelle rien ?


----------



## mademoisellecha (25 Novembre 2006)

Le mien est en français et semblait tourné autrement (je suis presque bilingue anglais mais je n'ai pas mémorisé le contenu du pop up français.)

En tout cs c'est très agressif et trop récurrent comme pub, si c'en est une, et ca me gave. Firefox bloque tous les pop ups qu'il peut mais celui là n'en est pas un ordinaire et même quand je clique sur ANNULER lorsqu'il pparait je suis redirigée vers un site que j'ai toujours fermé avant la fin du chargement de la page  

et il y a quand meme certaines personnes qui se disent infectées par drivecleaner :rose:


----------



## divoli (25 Novembre 2006)

La prochaine fois que tu as ce message, tu peux cliquer sur le pop-up. Cela ne m'étonnerait pas que tu tombes sur le site proposant ce logiciel.


Pour ce qui concerne les virus, étant sur MacOS X, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'inquiètes...


----------



## mademoisellecha (25 Novembre 2006)

c'est ce que je me disais aussi oui


----------



## robzebot (25 Novembre 2006)

Ok, on connait le blabla de Mac OS X antivirus. Il n'emp&#234;che que certains sites contiennent des javascripts assez chiants. Et comme ils cherchent &#224; d&#233;tecter le navigateur, quand ils voient que c'est Firefox, ils envoient leur sauce. On peut se dire que comme on est sous Mac OS X, on ne risque pas grand-chose, mais en attendant, c'est p&#233;nible surtout quand il ne s'agit pas de pop-ups, mais d'attaques ping, de scanports, comme par hasard apr&#232;s avoir &#233;t&#233; sur tel ou tel site.
Il est un fait que java et Firefox sont multiplateformes et que le doute reste permis.
Il m'arrive que ClamXav me trouve des "installateurs" dans le cache de Firefox et que je retrouve parmi mes downloads des choses que je n'ai jamais demand&#233;es. Au point que je me demande parfois si je ne devrais pas revenir &#224; Camino.


----------



## mademoisellecha (25 Novembre 2006)

robzebot a dit:


> c'est pénible surtout quand il ne s'agit pas de pop-ups, mais d'attaques ping, de scanports, comme par hasard après avoir été sur tel ou tel site.



hé j'espere que tu me soupçonnes pas d'aller sur des sites x quand meme là


----------



## robzebot (25 Novembre 2006)

Bah, moi, je m'en fiche, je ne vise pas de type de contenu particulier. Il suffit parfois d'une recherche Google pour se retrouver n'importe o&#249;. Et puis, pour moi, tu es libre, hein ! Tu y irais, &#231;a ne changerait rien au probl&#232;me.


----------



## mademoisellecha (25 Novembre 2006)

non mais c'est bon je d&#233;connais
pour info ca m'int&#233;resse pas mais je disais ca comme &#231;a  

bref je vais attendre que le pop up me resaute a la figure et je vous dis ca.


Bon, logiciels internet -> Forum "Internet", tout &#231;aaa ...


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux toujours installer Adblock Plus, c'est un plugin pour Firefox qui bloque les pop-up et autres fenêtres envahissantes. Peut être qu'il t'en débarrassera.


----------



## yzykom (25 Novembre 2006)

... ou alors, encore plus radical : Noscript. La, &#231;a ne passera plus. En fait, ce plugin bloque toute* intrusion par d&#233;faut et c'est &#224; toi d'autoriser au fur et &#224; mesure ce dont tu as besoin.

Pour ma part, je l'ai d&#233;sactiv&#233; car un peu trop efficace : oblig&#233; de valider presque pour chaque page. Par contre, je sais que mes relation windowsiennes l'appr&#233;cient particuli&#232;rement.

* &#231;a comprend aussi les spywares et "d&#233;tecteurs de clic"


----------



## divoli (26 Novembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tu peux toujours installer Adblock Plus, c'est un plugin pour Firefox qui bloque les pop-up et autres fen&#234;tres envahissantes. Peut &#234;tre qu'il t'en d&#233;barrassera.



Je l'avais install&#233; &#224; un moment donn&#233;, mais j'ai fini par le d&#233;sinstaller. Il avait tendance &#224; bloquer des fen&#234;tres ou des images qui n'&#233;taient pas des pop-up et autres pollutions.  A voir s'il s'est am&#233;lior&#233;.

En tout cas, il faut d&#233;j&#224; cocher le blocage de fen&#234;tres pop-up dans les r&#233;glages de Firefox comme je l'indiquais plus haut. Ce n'est pas super efficace mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Novembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Je l'avais installé à un moment donné, mais j'ai fini par le désinstaller. Il avait tendance à bloquer des fenêtres ou des images qui n'étaient pas des pop-up et autres pollutions.  A voir s'il s'est amélioré.
> 
> (...)



Jusqu'à aujourd'hui je n'ai rencontré aucuns problèmes avec...pourvu que ça dure.


----------



## Pierre (aka Terdef) (6 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Amusant de voir que ces crapules du Net ne prennent même pas la peine de lire quel est le système qi'ils attaquent avant de balancer leur fenêtre d'alerte ! MacOS, Linux... tout y passe.

Je suis arrivé sur votre forum en faisant une recherche sur la phrase type utilisée par la promotion agressive de ce crapware par spam des forums.

*" DriveCleaner eliminates them all "* 

Une petite recherche avec Google nous dit qu'ils en sont à   159.000 pages cybersquattées.

Alors, qu'est-ce que DriveCleaner ? C'est une crapulerie qui utilise la peur et le téléchargement furtif ("drive by download") pour vendre son produit. Sous un Windows utilisé par un internaute normal il est impossible de sortir de leur site sans télécharger et installer leur parasite qui va immédiatement compromettre la machine. Vous, vous n'êtes pas visés.

L'analyse de la crapulerie DriveCleaner
http://assiste.com.free.fr/p/craptheque/drive_cleaner.html

400 ou 500 autres crapuleries :
http://assiste.com.free.fr/p/craptheque/craptheque.html

Voila. Si vous avez des amis sous Windows, dites-leur de faire attention, de ne jamais croire ce qu'on leur dit, de naviguer de préférence avec Firefox et de ne pas avoir peur mais d'être raisonablement vigilents (et vous aussi - j'ai vu qu'il y avait des installations avec les 2 systèmes).

Cordialement


----------



## Mac à Rosny (26 Décembre 2006)

Ca y est, je l'ai moi aussi, mais sous Safari.   

J'ai lancé ClamXav. On va voir.  

Même si c'est sans danger pour un Mac, c'est très gênant d'avoir ce message, à chaque nouvelle page affichée, avec redimensionnement de la fenêtre quand on annule le message.


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> hé j'espere que tu me soupçonnes pas d'aller sur des sites x quand meme là



Heu... Si...


----------



## urgo94 (26 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour

Apres avoir lu ici,je me pose quelques questions et j'installe ClamXav que je lance et 

merdoum! il me trouve sur mon Imac Intel 17:
Trojan.downloader.Istbar
HTML.phishing.auction

et dautres sur mon MacMini-PPC 1.42

enfin 5 infections en tout moi qui me croyais tranquille sous OSX et meme si perso cela ne craint pas grand chose,quid de tous mes amis et relations sous Windows que je peux contaminer a l'insu de mon plein gré.C'était bien la peine de passer sous Mac.


----------



## julrou 15 (26 Décembre 2006)

urgo94 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Apres avoir lu ici,je me pose quelques questions et j'installe ClamXav que je lance et
> 
> ...



Sois pas si défaitiste, tu es sur Mac, tu ne risques rien, les trucs qu'il t'a trouvé, tu les vire... et essaie de ne pas les refiler à tes connaissances sur PC...   

Je vais faire le test pour voir s'il m'en trouve...


----------



## urgo94 (26 Décembre 2006)

Pas defaitiste,juste lucide

Allez hop! je redémarre sur ma partition XP,mettre a jour mon Kaspersky,mon AD-aware et mon spybot,ensuite  une petite partie de Half-Life2.

Meme pas  peur


----------



## Mac à Rosny (26 Décembre 2006)

Après avoir lancé un scan par ClamXav (quel nom !), je n'ai plus l'affichage du message de CleanDriver dans Safari.
Par contre, il m'a trouvé des fichiers de phishing Firefox, que j'ai détruits, sans conséquence néfaste.

D'autres témoignages dans le même sens ?


----------



## divoli (30 Janvier 2007)

En surfant sur le net, je me suis retrouv&#233; face &#224; &#231;a:





J'ai continu&#233; la proc&#233;dure, en ne me faisant aucune illusion quant &#224; la suite.

Le site (fr.errorsafe.com) m'a envoy&#233; un fichier sur le bureau, que je n'ai bien &#233;videmment pas ouvert et que j'ai scann&#233; avec ClamXav.





Fichier que j'ai imm&#233;diatement d&#233;truit.


Certes, tous ceux qui restent strictement sous OS X ne craignent rien pour leur syst&#232;me. Mais attention &#224; ceux qui ont install&#233; un double environnement OS X - Windows...


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> En surfant sur le net, je me suis retrouvé face à ça:
> 
> http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clich20070130123345pt1.png
> 
> ...


 

Un jour, j'avais vu un truc comme ça, mais je n'ai pas téléchargé, sachant très bien que c'était une connerie. Mais là, c'est impressionnant ce truc...  

Merci Divoli.


----------



## BillyBob (30 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Un jour, j'avais vu un truc comme ça, mais je n'ai pas téléchargé, sachant très bien que c'était une connerie.




On est bien content de le savoir.


----------



## julrou 15 (30 Janvier 2007)

BillyBob a dit:


> On est bien content de le savoir.





Mais dis donc, mon petit BillyBob, tu es bien rouge...


----------



## urgo94 (30 Janvier 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais dis donc, mon petit BillyBob, tu es bien rouge...



De confusion ou fraichement repeint

Bye


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2007)

Ah l&#224; l&#224; ! Quelle bande de comiques...


----------

